# la sortie casque ne fonctionne plus



## namroudb (19 Août 2012)

salut tt le monde, 
je vient d avoir un petit soucis avec mon macbook pro(late 2009), la sortie casque ne donne plus de son, quand je branche les écouteur de l´iphone je peut utiliser la commande integrer pour regler le son et le micro fonctionne sans problème et biensure j ai essayer les ecouteur ailleur et tt il fonctionne normalement. j ai essayer de demarrer sous windows mais ca n a rien changer. par fois j entend un petit bourdonnement comme si il y avait un mauvais contacte qqe part. 

qui peut m´aider a résoudre ce problème ?
merci


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Août 2012)

Essayes de voir avec une aiguille s'il n'y a pas une accumulation de poussière dedans qui formerait un petite boule


----------



## NQuoi (19 Août 2012)

J'avais eu le problème inverse sur un MBP mi-2010. C'est à dire qu'après avoir branché / débranché un casque, le son ne revenant pas sur les HP intégrés.
Cette prise à l'air un peu capricieuse.
As-tu un peu "joué" avec la prise du casque quand elle est branchée? Dans préférences système, le casque est il reconnu?


----------



## namroudb (19 Août 2012)

oui le casque est directement reconnue ds preferance système, j ai essayer de jouer un peut avec j ai redemarrer  plusieurs fois j ai meme essayer de nettoyer la prise avec un bout de tissu enrouler ca n a rien changer. je me demande si ca pourrait etre un probleme de software ou de driver comme chez windows. y aurais pas un moyen de desinslaller et reinstaller la carte audio ?


----------



## Thecalimero (19 Août 2012)

t'as regardé si ta prise n'avait pas une lumière rouge à l'intérieur des fois qu'elle se soit coincée en mode optique?


----------



## namroudb (20 Août 2012)

Thecalimero a dit:


> t'as regardé si ta prise n'avait pas une lumière rouge à l'intérieur des fois qu'elle se soit coincée en mode optique?



non il n y a pas de lumiere rouge. j en déduit qu elle n est pas coincee en mode optique.


----------



## namroudb (21 Août 2012)

alors ? personne n´a une idee de ce que ca peut etre ???


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Tu as essayé l'aiguille ? Le morceau de tissus ça ne marche pas pour ce type de problème.


----------



## Djayzer (29 Janvier 2014)

Réglage ->son -> la balance est probablement vers la gauche ou la droit il suffit de la mettre au milieu 

Voilà voilà , en espérant vous avoir aidé


----------

